# completo gessato



## kiko73

Avrei bisogno di tradurre "gessato", termine utilizzato per definire un tessuto scuro, normalmente grigio, blu o nero, striato con righe bianche sottili, secondo il link riportato:

http://www.colucciuomo.it/foto/collezione0907/gessato2_part.jpg

Dubito che sia "enyesado".


----------



## ursu-lab

Traje de rayas.
"Traje" significa completo (da uomo, in questo caso) e "de rayas" "a righe". Si usa anche "rayado". 

Guarda questo link con Kofi Annan in gessato: nella pagina il suo completo viene descritto "traje de rayas".


----------



## 0scar

Es un traje a rayas _tizado._


----------



## honeyheart

¿"Tizado"?   Entiendo que derivaría de "tiza", pero ni "tizar" ni "tizado" existen.


----------



## 0scar

Tizado: 
http://www.google.com/search?q=traje tizado


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> No en el diccionario de la  RAE.


Veo que tu apego al DRAE varía según tu propia conveniencia. 



Voto por *"traje a rayas"*, de fácil comprensión para cualquiera, y fiel traducción del original.


----------



## ursu-lab

Gessato es "de rayas". Puede ser gessato azul marino, negro, gris o lo que sea. Gessato no se refiere al color de la tiza sino a las rayas. A lo mejor, se utiliza la palabra tizado sólo en Argentina como traducción *literal *del italiano hecha por italianos (gesso->tiza = gessato=tizado), porque en  español es "de rayas". Curiosamente, Todos los enlaces de "tizado" envían a página argentinas...
De todas forma, esta traducción (de rayas) también sale en el diccionario bilingüe italiano-español. Lo he comprobado.


----------



## 0scar

No son cualquier raya, son rayas que parecen hechas con una tiza de sastre. Si tizado viene de algún lado es del inglés chalk pinstripe.

En el RAE no está todo, especialmente las palabras especializadas de una industria, en este caso de la industria textil.

Diccionario textil de la Comisión Europea: Rayas de tiza-Gessato-Chalk Stripe
http://es.texsite.info/Rayas_de_tiza


----------



## gatogab

> 1 Nov 2006 *...* *traje tizado* (es decir a rayas) + camisa lisa + corbata rayada = OK el color: lo "adecuado" para las noches de fiesta es el color negro, pero si vos queres


4ta. página de las *9.430 *páginas Google posteada.

¡Ops! Encontré también esta:



> Chiruzita - [ Traduci questa pagina ]
> Me derretí con un trajecito "*tizado*" (gracias chechus por enseñarme que un *traje* negro con rayitas blancas es un *traje* "*tizado*" y no "a rayas") de pantalón *...*
> chiruzita.blogspot.com/2004_12_01_archive.html - Copia cache -


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> 4ta. página de las *9.430 *páginas Google posteada.
> 
> ¡Ops! Encontré también esta:



Sì, gatogab, però se ci fai caso, vedrai che nelle tue citazioni si dice "a rayas" e non "de rayas". Il che fa pensare che chi scrive non sia madrelingua spagnolo bensì italiano..
"El niño con el pijama de rayas", no "a rayas"...

A parte il fatto che sul dizionario dice gessato -> de rayas, se vogliamo controllare su google *immagini *abbiamo, cercando "*americana *de rayas" scritto tra virgolette per una ricerca precisa:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2152/2263504860_a5d5529a1c_b.jpg (con quelle pezze ai gomiti fa un po' pena ma insomma...)

cioè una giacca *gessata*. E altri risultati simili. Come questa "americana con rayas" presa dal catalogo del mismísimo "Corte Inglés", che si può accusare di tutto tranne che di non essere spagnolo purosangue:
http://sgfm.elcorteingles.es/SGFM/00/13/9/51862200139/51862200139046g01011.jpg

Se invece cerchiamo "americana tizada":
.....................

*Zero *risultati.
Se google non è un'opinione e se il dizionario serve ancora a qualcosa, possiamo trarne qualche conclusione, no?


----------



## Neuromante

En español se dice "A rayas". Lo de "De rayas" se refiere a franjas y de hecho, ese niño no lleva un traje sino un traje de preso, que no es lo mismo.


Voto por "a rayas", como todos los hispanoparlantes que han participado en el hilo. 
Y, por supuesto, lo de "tizado" me suena a chino. De hecho: Si fuera verdad que existe, sería un término técnico del oficio y no de uso común. Usarlo me parecería un error


----------



## Neuromante

En español se dice "A rayas". Lo de "De rayas" se refiere a franjas y de hecho, ese niño no lleva un traje sino un traje de preso, que no es lo mismo.


Voto por "a rayas", como todos los hispanoparlantes que han participado en el hilo. 
Y, por supuesto, lo de "tizado" me suena a chino. De hecho: Si fuera verdad que existe, sería un término técnico del oficio y no de uso común. Usarlo me parecería un error


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Sì, gatogab, però se ci fai caso, vedrai che nelle tue citazioni si dice "a rayas" e non "de rayas". Il che fa pensare che chi scrive non sia madrelingua spagnolo bensì italiano..


Cara ursu, il mio intervento è un supporto al tuo, partendo dal link inviatoci, di _'trajes tizados'._ Molta confusione nella terminologia.
Apparte il fatto che non l'avevo mai sentito, pur con una madre '_sarta'._
Invece '_el traje cruzado *a rayas*'_ lo conosco benissimo: era quello che usavo da ragazzo per _'los bailoteos'_ del sabato sera.
Non so se '_completo'_ si può tradurre _'terno'_, cioè, giacca, gilet e pantalone.
Fammi sapere.


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> En el RAE no está todo


Bueno, ¡por fin!, ahora sí estamos de acuerdo.



Pregunta para kiko73: ¿Cuál es el contexto del _gessato_ que tenés que traducir?


----------



## 0scar

Obviamente que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.

Me quedo con con lo que dice el diccionario textil multilingüe de la Comisión Europea: Gessato=Rayas de Tiza, pero sin van por Bs. As. pidan un traje tizado.
Con decir a rayas (rigato) no alcanza ya que hay varios tipos de rayados clásicos y ni hablar de los rayados que no son clásicos.


----------



## kiko73

honeyheart said:


> Bueno, ¡por fin!, ahora sí estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> 
> Pregunta para kiko73: ¿Cuál es el contexto del _gessato_ que tenés que traducir?


 
En realidad se trata de una extensión del término "de rayas" referido a un traje, pero con la intencion de describir un mueble lacado en gris grafito y con las vetas de la madera blanqueadas con una patina efecto antiguo.
Siendo la traduccion de "gessato" muy distinta del italiano, la cambié con "vetas blanqueadas".


----------

